# Can you help me identify this bird



## wsmith96 (Jul 31, 2013)

While on vacation, I came across this bird outside of Jackson, Wyoming. Can any of you tell me what type of bird this is?

Thanks,

-w


----------



## nonac (Jul 31, 2013)

Pretty sure that is a juvenile Mountain Bluebird. I have a nesting pair of Eastern Bluebirds in my backyard, but haven't seen the juveniles yet. They are very similar.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 1, 2013)

thank you kind sir


----------

